# Our new big backyard, now that the beans are out.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

The landlord finally got the beans out behind our house. The yard just got a whole lot bigger. We hiked across it this evening.
Patch found a mouse
Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









You can see the house in the distance in this one.
Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









Oh and Em's and DB"s duck hunting pics.
Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.









Click here to view the original image of 800x600px.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW! thats some backyard! would love to let mine pups go running around out there everyday
great pics!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NICE looking lab. Love the muscle tone.

We are looking to get our first duck dog this summer. Drew will be getting a chocolate lab


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> NICE looking lab. Love the muscle tone.
> 
> We are looking to get our first duck dog this summer. Drew will be getting a chocolate lab


Thanks! I am pretty nuts about the dogs diet and exercise. Lol I don't like fat dogs.
I wanted a chocolate, but db only wants black.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Thanks! I am pretty nuts about the dogs diet and exercise. Lol I don't like fat dogs.
> I wanted a chocolate, but db only wants black.


Pretty much ever lab I know is black around here. I know of maybe 3 yellows but only 2 chocolates. I really don't want a lab but its Drews turn to pick so I at least want the color I like


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, thats one big backyard!
The pups will have a blast hiking and playing there!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Chocolates have more allergies I think, I have two chocolates and a black. My black girl is like a tank. But they are all very sweet. I'm jealous of your ducks. Wish I could take my doggies duck hunting.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Chocolates have more allergies I think, I have two chocolates and a black. My black girl is like a tank. But they are all very sweet. I'm jealous of your ducks. Wish I could take my doggies duck hunting.


I have heard that the chocolate color is connected to some sort of neurotic tendencies but personally I have not experienced this with the few chocolates I know of. They are rather healthy too. Of course I only know 2! lol


----------

